# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الصحة الملبسية: ملابسكِ.. قد تكون سبباً لمرضك

## abu noura

[align=center]
 [/align]
 تؤكد العديد من الدراسات الحديثة أن الاختيار الخاطئ للملابس قد يكون سبباً للعديد من الأمراض التي تتراوح بين آلام الظهر، العدوى البكتيرية، الإصابة بالإمساك، وحتى الصداع.

حتى الطريقة التي نعتني فيها بملابسنا لا تخلو من بعض المخاطر فالسوائل المستخدمة في التنظيف الجاف مثلا تحتوي على مواد كيماوية تسبب أشكالاً عدة من الحساسية. وكذلك مساحيق الغسل المستخدمة قد تسبب الإكزيما وغيرها من المشكلات والاضطرابات الجلدية. مساوئ سوء العناية عديدة ولضيق الوقت سنتطرق إليلها بإيجاز كهمسات ذهبية.. وما سنركز عليه الآن هو سوء اختيار الملبس.
 عزيزتي.. افتحي خزانة ثيابكِ وابدئي معنا في جولة سريعة بين بعض القطع الملبسية الذي درج على استخدامها في يومنا المعاصر، لأناقتها ربما، أو لعل أغلبها جاء لهذه الخزانة شغفا بالظهور بمظهر متألق أكثر.. وقد تكون رغبتنا بإخفاء عيوب أجسادنا عن منظار الانتقاد هي السبب للجوئنا إلى اقتناء وارتداء هذه القطع الملبسية الضارة خلال ساعات العمل الطويلة. التمييز بين الملابس الصحية عن عداها غير الصحية هو محور الاهتمام هنا.. لذا سنتجول معكِ بين أشهر القطع الملبسية الدارجة لنتعرف على المشكلات الصحية المرتبطة بها.

 ملابس تخفيف الوزن 

غالباً ما تصنع من أنسجة خالية من المسامات كالمطاط لتمنع خروج الحرارة من الجسم، وهذا من شأنه أن يذيب الشحم - حسب زعم الشركات الصانعة - لذا صممت هذه الملابس للاستخدام اليومي، تارة نراها في هيئة بنطلون الجينز، ومنها ما صمم كبلوزة تلتصق بالجلد أو شورت يستخدم في غرفة البخار «حمامات السونا» ولعل أكثرها انتشارا الأحزمة المطاطية التي تَعد بتنحيف محيط الخصر بعد فترة من ارتدائها وأكثرها رواجاً ما صمم على هيئة بدلات تدريب تؤدي إلى خسارة الجسم الوزن من خلال الإفراز الغزير للعرق نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم الداخلية، وقيام الملابس بمنع تبريد الجسم من خلال تبخّر العرق.

بالفعل هذه الملابس تقلل من محيط الجسم ولكن ليس بسبب فقدان الشحوم بل لأنها تضغط على طبقة الجلد الخارجية دافعة الماء - أسفل الجلد ـ إلى منطقة أخرى داخل الجسم بعيدا عن منطقة الخصر أو أي منطقة تُستخدم فيها. وسرعان ما يبدأ الماء المفقود من الجسم في العودة تدريجيا لمكانه بعد خلعها، أما الماء الذي خسره الجسم عن طريق العرق فإن الجسم سيسترجعه حتما سواء أكان عاجلا أم آجلا.

لذا فإن مفعول هذه الملابس في إنقاص الوزن هو ذات مفعول حمامات البخار، مضافا إليها احتمال تعرّض القلب للخطر نتيجة عدم قدرة الدم على العودة من الأطراف السفلى نحو القلب عبر الأوردة بسبب ضغط هذه الملابس على الأوعية الدموية. لا تنخدعي بوهم الإعلانات، ولا تنجرفي وراء النصائح التجارية.. فكل من مدح هذه النوعية من الملابس سعى لجيبك ولم يبال أبدا بصحتكِ.

 همسة ذهبية 

• لكي تحافظي على الملابس الجلدية لا تغامري بتنظيفها بنفسك فهذه الانواع تحتاج إلى آلات خاصة لذا عليك اختيار مغسلة متخصصة في تنظيف الجلود، ذلك لأن المغاسل العادية قد لا تملك المواد اللازمة لتنظيف الجلود.

• للتخلص من الخطوط السوداء التي تبقى على ياقة القميص وأساوره عليكِ دعك هذه المناطق قبل غسلها بالصابون الجاف ومن ثم ضعي القميص في الغسالة.

• استفساراتكِ الملبسية موضع ترحيبنا.. لا تترددي في التواصل معنا لتقديم الحلول السريعة لها.[/align]

----------


## سر الوجود

الله يعطيك العافيه عالمشاركه المفيده

ولاحرمنا الله من كتاباتك الذهبيه

تحياتي

----------


## توأم الفرح

معلوووومة جديدة وقيمة ..

لك ألف شكر مشرفنا الغالي على هاي المعلووومة الصحية ويعطيك ربي الف صحة وعافية ..

تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بوافر الصحة ..

أختك ... تووووووووم

----------


## الشبح

مرحبا أخي ابونوره 
تشكر على المعلومات المفيد التي اتحفتنا بهااا يعطيكي الف عافيه



تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]سر الوجود
توأم الفرح
الشبح
الله لايحرمنا منكم ولا من مشاركاتكم الغاليه بس عاد لا تهملوا الي مكتوب تراه والله مفيد علموا غيركم علشان تعم الفائده للجميع
دمتم بخير 
تحياتي[/align]

----------

